
Building an iPad interface for Overtone in ClojureScript - ibdknox
http://www.chris-granger.com/2012/02/20/overtone-and-clojurescript/
======
oleyb
The font colors on that page, especially in the code snippets are so low
contrast that I can hardly read it. It's a topic I'm interested in but the
styling is keeping me from reading it.

I know that there are bookmarklets, etc, which will make it readable, but the
author should take note.

~~~
ibdknox
It's a brand new design, and I haven't seen it on all screens yet. What
OS/type of monitor?

~~~
ibdknox
Eitherway, I just increased the contrast on all content areas :)

------
airlocksoftware
Thanks for this Chris. I've been learning Clojure in my free time, and you've
combined several of the things that most interest me in one post (noir,
overtone, and clojurescript).

------
Tyrant505
Side note: I like it when authors include a link the the HN discussions(when
they are apart of the community) in their article so I don't bookmark both. So
thanks :)

~~~
ibdknox
I find that the discussions on HN are always better than having comments on
the blog itself... Also it means I don't have to curate comments on the blog.

Basically it just feeds into my being lazy ;)

------
Isaka
Very cool.

I think the approach is clean, nicely composable, and directly usable. Well
done Chris.

------
jared314
I would like to see more people recording themselves coding, then going back
over top of it and commentating explaining what their were doing, perhaps with
a "co-caster"/reviewer.

